# help



## deathstar1337 (Nov 8, 2010)

A few days ago i found a couple minnows in a stream and when i came home i looked at them and one had a fat belly. is it a parasite or something.*c/p*


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Are you able to take a picture of the fish. This would help us out alot.


----------



## BigA (Nov 14, 2010)

I assume you put tem in a tank. If so what size and did you fill it with water from the stream ? or from your house .A lil more info.


----------

